# Ariens13hp Drive belt keeps coming off



## Winter (Dec 30, 2013)

I have a 5 year old Ariens 13hp. I had a phone book jammed in chute stopped it dead! Since then, Drive belt comes off now and then. Could belt be stretched seems odd if it could? I see pully not lined up with idler but is when engaed. Comes off when I let go of drive system as I see it is angled? Need help???? Is there a distance pully should be away from other pully idler?


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I'd say to get a new belt. Once a belt is thrown, it's crooked and ruined and itching to fall off again.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Might want to check the mounting bolts between the auger housing and the transmission housing to make sure they are tight and you didn't break a weld on a mounting tab.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Winter said:


> I have a 5 year old Ariens 13hp. I had a phone book jammed in chute stopped it dead! Since then, Drive belt comes off now and then. Could belt be stretched seems odd if it could? I see pully not lined up with idler but is when engaed. Comes off when I let go of drive system as I see it is angled? Need help???? Is there a distance pully should be away from other pully idler?


Do you have the belt keeper adjusted to about 1/32" from the belt and is it nice and tight?


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

Check the pulley! I have an old machine used for one of our buildings and the pulley somehow got bent causing it to wobble and of course, tossing the belt off frequently until we used a pry bar to straighten it. Did not get it back to new condition but at least the belt stays on.


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

while checking your pulleys.. check to make sure the idler actually.. well.. idles!.. if it spins rough... problem!


----------

